# Auto bracketing on the d70?



## hirschizer (Mar 17, 2007)

well i was wondering how to auto bracket on the d70 to make an hdr image? and how do i know how many stops i should go up and down? if anything else comes to mind about hdr and auto bracketing please chime in any help would be greatly appreciated :lmao:


----------



## PNA (Mar 17, 2007)

Do you have the manual for the D70????


----------



## OmlessWanderer (Mar 18, 2007)

One person I've seen discuss HDR's said he uses an auto-bracket of 7 stops. How to make the d70 actually do this is something you should be able to find in your manual.  I don't own the camera, sorry.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 18, 2007)

As high as possible. Use a tripod.


----------



## M-O-S (Mar 25, 2007)

I think doing it manually is probably better


----------



## fmw (Mar 26, 2007)

M-O-S said:


> I think doing it manually is probably better


 
Doing it manually is actually necessary in most cases.  Auto bracketing (something I've never used on a camera ever) may or may not adjust exposure by shutter speed and shutter speed is the way you need to make the exposure adjustments for any subject not completely at infinity focus.  Changing aperture will change depth of field from image to image.


----------



## M-O-S (Mar 26, 2007)

I dunno about autobracketing lol

I use all manual on my 'ra


----------



## Garbz (Mar 26, 2007)

fmw said:


> Doing it manually is actually necessary in most cases.  Auto bracketing (something I've never used on a camera ever) may or may not adjust exposure by shutter speed and shutter speed is the way you need to make the exposure adjustments for any subject not completely at infinity focus.  Changing aperture will change depth of field from image to image.



The Nikons auto bracket the shutter speed properly in Aperture priority mode. Auto bracketing works reasonably well and it's fast too when the camera is set in continuous mode.


----------

